# General Question From the New Guy



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey everyone, Names Chris Kendall, I'm from Wayne, NJ. General question for you all, I took my NJ Certification test to become an EMT-B on December 18th. At the end of the test we were given a piece of paper from the NJOEMS stating that our results would be to us in no more then a month. Well, Still to this day haven't received my results. So as a general question, how long did it take you all to receive your results? Either Nation Registry, or State Certifications. 


Second question for any NJ EMT's/Paramedics, On the NJOEMS Site, it says I "Have Not Attempted" the testing site from over a month ago where I Took my EMT-B test. Will this change when I receive my Certification or Failure Notice?


Thanks all, any help/questions appreciated.


----------



## piranah (Feb 1, 2008)

NREMT gave me my result in 6 hours....im in RI...good luckh34r:


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 1, 2008)

Man, Thats gotta take alot off your back. Ive been freaking out since January 18th, that week when they were supposed to come.


----------



## piranah (Feb 1, 2008)

ya especially when i got only 70 questions and with the NREMT (in case you havent taken it) at 70 questions you either bombed it or passed with flying colors.. so i was freakin out cuz i thought i bombed it.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 1, 2008)

Heh, thats great. I wish NJ was like that, And no, I havent taken the NREMT yet, I figure I'd get some experience in NJ as a State EMT then try the test later on. After I get out of my Probie stage most likely.


----------



## piranah (Feb 1, 2008)

its really not that hard...if you know your :censored::censored::censored::censored: you shouldnt have a problem....lol also im in medic school so if i didnt get my basic i would have wasted 6000 dollars so i was really relieved.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 1, 2008)

darkageknights said:


> Heh, thats great. I wish NJ was like that, And no, I havent taken the NREMT yet, I figure I'd get some experience in NJ as a State EMT then try the test later on. After I get out of my Probie stage most likely.



you want to take the NREMT test as close as you can to the class you took.  Even if you fail NJ, you may pass the NREMT and apply for NJ reciprocity.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 2, 2008)

What do you know, Two days after I post this it comes in an Email saying I passed, Yay!


----------



## piranah (Feb 2, 2008)

congrats... good job


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 3, 2008)

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 4, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 4, 2008)

Im supprised they dont have a online thing to tell you, i know when i took NREMT i check the website that told me the next day, it was not for like another 2 weeks that i got the actual letter saying I passed. but the day i took the test i felt like i failed the thing, but from what i hear thats how everyone feels, my NREMT stopped me after like 65 questions.


----------



## EMT_in_NC (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## snaketooth10k (Mar 30, 2008)

*Am I stupid, or is this harder than I thought?*

Darkage when it comes to the NJOEMS thing your already way ahead of me. I can't even figure out HOW to take the test. But I would say that you should call their help desk. The number is up on the NJOEMS website somewhere. If you could tell me how to sign up for the EMT-B test I would be so grateful.


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 30, 2008)

the op already had an answer to their question. bringing a thread back from the dead to add a pointless response is shockingly annoying.

if you had a question of your own, you should have started a new thread.

im in ma, so i dont have an answer for you.

and welcome to the forum!(i mean that sincerely)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 30, 2008)

Play nice, people.


----------

